# Logo mit Stromwandler-Messumformer installieren



## amedes (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich an der Siemens Logo8 12/24 RCE einen Stromwandler-Messumformer vom Typ
ZIEHL-STWA2AH anschließe.
Folgenden Schaltplan habe ich vom Hersteller



_stromproportionaler Analogausgang DC 4 ...20mA entsprechend AC - Messbereich
Versorgungsspannung 9...30 VDC (über Messschleife)

_*Wandler*_




_Meine Vorstellung zum Anschluß an der Logo:

Klemme 1 und 2 bleiben offen, da ich den Messbereich 0 ... 20A haben möchte.
Klemme + leg ich auf die 24 VDC+ der Logo
Klemme - Schließe ich an den Eingang der Logo I1 an

?

Mario


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 Januar 2019)

Die analogen Eingänge eines Logo Basismoduls können nur 0-10V verarbeiten. Der Wandler gibt aber 4-20mA aus. 
Du musst wie in der Zeichnung angegeben, einen 500 Ohm Widerstand schalten. Dadurch entsteht am Widerstand ein Spannungsabfall von 2-10V. Den Analogeingang der LOGO! schließt du dann parallel zum Widerstand an.

Habe jetzt mal ins Datenblatt geschaut, danach soll es 24V max. 800 Ohm sein.


----------



## amedes (29 Januar 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Aber die LOGO kann doch 4-20mA.
Ich kann doch die Eingänge der Logo auch dementsprechend definieren.
Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## hucki (29 Januar 2019)

amedes schrieb:


> Aber die LOGO kann doch 4-20mA.
> Ich kann doch die Eingänge der Logo auch dementsprechend definieren.
> Oder verstehe ich das falsch?
> Anhang anzeigen 44296


Da steht Analog*ausgänge*!


Es gibt noch ein Zusatzmodul für 4-20mA-Eingänge, aber das Basismodul kann, wie von GUNSAMS bereits angegeben, nur 0-10V.


----------



## amedes (29 Januar 2019)

Danke nochmal.
Ich hole mir das Zusatzmodul und melde mich nochmal.

Cu


----------



## hucki (29 Januar 2019)

amedes schrieb:


> Ich hole mir das Zusatzmodul und melde mich nochmal.


Sehr wahrscheinlich wandelt das Analogeingangsmodul auch nur den Strom über einen (internen) Bürdewiderstand in Spannung um.

Modul kostet je nach Händler 60€ aufwärts, der Widerstand ca. 1€.


----------



## amedes (29 Januar 2019)

Wäre das so richtig mit den Widerstand?


----------



## winnman (29 Januar 2019)

ja, sollte so funktionieren


----------



## hucki (29 Januar 2019)

Sieht ok aus. 


Hier ein Bildchen von PN/DP dazu: Analogeingabe 4-20mA für Logo, S7-200, 1200 oder S7-300

Und denk dran, der Widerstand muss min. 1/8 Watt (125mW) Leistung haben: Analogeingabe 4-20mA für Logo, S7-200, 1200 oder S7-300


----------



## amedes (11 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine AM2 für die Logo geholt und habe eine frage zur Beschaltung des Stromwandlers.
Ich würde wie folgt anschließen:


----------



## PN/DP (11 Februar 2019)

Ich vermute ganz stark, Du mußt den Stromwandler so anschließen wie es im Handbuch der Logo Seite 51 beschrieben ist: "Anschließen eines 2-Draht-Sensors an LOGO! AM2":
- Plus (+) des Wandlers an + (L+) Deiner 24VDC Versorgungspannung
- Minus (-) des Wandlers an (I1) des Analogeingangs
- Minus des Analogeingangs (M1) an Minus (M) Deiner 24VDC Versorgung

Harald


----------



## amedes (11 Februar 2019)

Danke.

Um das jetzt zu Testen ... sieht das bei mir so aus.
Muss ich der Logo8 noch irgendwie mitteilen, dass ich jetzt eine Erweiterung AM2 drann habe?
Ich komme mit den Einstellungen der einzelnen Blöcke nicht zurecht.


----------



## GUNSAMS (11 Februar 2019)

Da du eine 12/24 RCE hast, sind defaultmässig AI1 und AI2 für das Basismodul reserviert. Dadurch ist die Adresse des ersten Analogeingangs auf dem ersten analogen Eingangs-Erweiterungsmodul dann AI3.
Du kannst, wenn du keinen Analogeingang auf dem Basismodul benötigst, alle deaktivieren. In dem Fall ist die Adresse des ersten Analogeingangs auf dem ersten analogen Eingangs-Erweiterungsmodul dann AI1.
Der Messbereich deines Wandlers ist ja 0-20A, wenn die Klemmen 1 und 2 nicht gebrückt. Dem entsprechend habe ich den Analogverstärker parametriert.
Wenn du nichts weiter im Programm mit dem Analogwert machst, kannst du dir auch den Analogverstärker B001 sparen und die gleichen Parameter dann im analogen Schwellwertschalter einstellen. Du darfst nur nicht so machen wie du es gemacht hast: In beiden Analogverstärker die Verstärkung einstellen.


----------



## amedes (12 Februar 2019)

Hallo GUNSAMS,

danke für deine Hilfe.
Hier das Ergebnis.


----------



## derniq (29 August 2019)

Moin Amedes,

hast du denn jetzt den Wandler direkt angeschlossen ohne Wiederstand?


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 August 2019)

Stromauswertung (0/4-20 mA) am Basismodul geht nicht, da die Analogeingänge nur 0-10V verarbeiten können. Deshalb ist der 500 Ohm Widerstand als Wandler notwendig.
Direkte Stromauswertung nur am AM2 möglich.


----------



## derniq (29 August 2019)

Der Wiederstandswert ist egal oder sollte dieser 500Ohm sein? Oder wie kommst du auf 500Ohm?


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 August 2019)

U = R * I
U = 500 Ω * 0,02 A = 10V

Fließen durch den Widerstand 20 mA, erzeugt dies einen Spannungsabfall von 10 V am Widerstand.


----------

